# Daily Pay - looks like they are adding Door Dash.....



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

saw this in my account this morning - haven't heard anything about it yet


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Mine doesn't show that.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Mine doesn't show that.


creepy. now mine doesnt either....


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

For the life of me I can't figure out why daily pay continues to solicit uber drivers to use their service.

Uber has instant pay and the best part is they don't charge us to use the service.

One of the few good things uber has actually done for us drivers.

Meanwhile, I need my fly swatter for daily pay emails. I inquired about it a few months ago before uber instant pay and then decided against it when I realized they take a fee. Uber already gets enough of my money...I don't need someone else getting more of my money. 

I've tried to unsubscribe to the emails...guess I need to just spam folder it lol.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

I'm guessing bc instant pay sucks lol. I used it once and they charged me a 4.50 atm fee. Nothing's free w uber. Ever. My winter fares remind me of that smh


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

With Uber's Instant Pay, you need to use GoBank as your Uber Bank and are subject to GoBank's policies, issues, and problems. With Lyft's version, it's only $.50 to redeem once you've hit $50, but you can send to any Debit card. Daily Pay is up to $1.50 per payout and can be sent to any bank account.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Activist1 said:


> I'm guessing bc instant pay sucks lol. I used it once and they charged me a 4.50 atm fee. Nothing's free w uber. Ever. My winter fares remind me of that smh


Well that's your own fault for not reading the policies.

They have a list of about a thousand places where you can use the ATM free of charge. And these are all common places we pass by every day.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why daily pay continues to solicit uber drivers to use their service.
> 
> Uber has instant pay and the best part is they don't charge us to use the service.
> 
> ...


Where can I find info on this instant pay?


----------

